# peta-wants-oj-simpson-house-museum



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

Interesting...

PETA Wants O.J. Simpson House For Museum | ThePostGame


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

Momma akways "life is like a box of chocolates, you never know..." These PETA folks need to find some other way to stay in the public eye. Bob Barker did more in a week than they have to date, lol.


----------

